

Hooked removed from playstore, warning sent to android users to uninstall app - sschueller
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.surveymonkey.hooked

======
sschueller
App is by SurveyMonkey.

iTunes version still appears to be here:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hooked-app-habit-
tracker/id9...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hooked-app-habit-
tracker/id966290813?mt=8)

Play store mirror:
[http://m.downloadatoz.com/apps/com.surveymonkey.hooked,14311...](http://m.downloadatoz.com/apps/com.surveymonkey.hooked,1431157.html)

